# Text overlay on a live video feed?



## lieperjp

Hello, all!

Looking for some help on a project I'm trying to get to work. We broadcast live via ustream.tv almost daily and I'm looking for a way to do text and graphics overlay before it gets sent downstream to ustream. Yes, ustream does text overlay, but it does not record it. It would also be nice to be able to record it to either computer or DVD recorder as well - that way we don't have to go back in and insert text and graphics post production. Currently we have several cameras running into an Edirol LVS-400, video mix/switcher, through a Kramer VP-728 Presentation switcher/scaler, then into a Canopus 110 Analog to Digital converter, through FMLE and into ustream on a Windows XP computer. Just to note, sound is not run through the same stream. 

What I'd like to do is put a graphic that would display the school logo as well as info such a speaker, title of speech, etc. along the bottom. 

Suggestions? I'll take what I can get... even if it's just a suggestion for a different place to look.


----------



## ChubRock

The obvious, but not free option is a CG. With a CG you can have a bug ID and text displayed over your video and give it a professional touch that will make it look broadcast. CompactCG Analog

However, if you have no money, there is the old school way. Your switcher has a composite key for white, black and chroma. You can create title cards with black paper, shoot them with a camera and "superimpose" them over your live video. You might be also be able to use a computer with Powerpoint creating similar graphics (over a black background) and through a scan converter turn the VGA signal into a composite video signal and do the same.

Basically you superimpose your slide over your video by removing the black from your slides to reveal the main image behind your gpx.

Page 13 of your manual shows how to do the basic keying. Not much, but I hope this helps.


----------



## lieperjp

Thanks!

We've tried doing PowerPoint with white and black backgrounds with different colored texts... It works, but it's touchy at best with the way the chroma key on the LVS-400 is set up, plus the text tends to look grainy.

I suppose I should have added that we are not necessarily looking for a free solution, but it isn't exactly like we have a ton of money to spend on this, either.


----------



## derekleffew

Purchase a Chyron system?


----------



## lieperjp

Was looking at Chyron systems... quite a bit out of our budget.


----------



## ChubRock

That Video CG System I linked to from Compix Media is list $3595.00 Might be able to find one on eBay or used equipment sites from those who have upgraded to HD.


----------



## SHARYNF

Basically you are looking for what is called a down stream keyer. There now are some cheap ones that you can get on ebay that ypu could use 

PC Text Graphic Video Producer Mixer With Overlay - eBay (item 350239666394 end time Sep-07-10 08:13:28 PDT)

What I have done is to use something like powerpoint, and either select a black or blue background, this then drops out on the overlay. I did a project like this to have an inexpensive way to put player stats/photo etc over some high school sports. Worked quite well. A lot of video mixers have a DSK built in Roland has this in their higher end model but then you need to convert the pc output to video etc etc. I would look at these inexpensive units on ebay. Up from this level you are looking at the multi thousand dollar approach

Sharyn


----------



## LavaASU

I'm looking to do a similar thing. I have video and photo backgrounds that I need to super-impose text and/or graphics on. I have a screen-pro (original, not II or plus) and mac and pc computers available. Any ideas? I'd like to do it as a dsk from a powerpoint... but I need something free to cheap to do that.


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Watch eBay for a PowerScript 3000 or 4000.

As long as you're SD, Bob's your uncle. Computer drivable and everything, IIRC, though it is a complete CG unit. They go stupid cheap ($150-500), but they're not on there all that often, for reasons that will become obvious to you when you look them up.


----------



## techieman33

I think the term your looking for is "lower third" I wouldn't be surprised if there was some free or low cost software out there to do just that since video podcasts and streaming has become so popular. I know tricasters are popular with the big podcasters, but that may be out of your budget.


----------



## Jay Ashworth

Techieman: the software is often cheap.

Overlay output boards are what's pricey...

Analog moreso than digital, traditionally.


----------



## Mwchris

The cheapest option I have seen that will work with a variety of hardware is the DataVideo TC-200. They are relatively new and I have been eyeing them for sometime. 
http://www.datavideo.us/datavideo-p...er-generators/datavideo-tc-200-title-creator/ 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1044480-REG/datavideo_tc_200_cg_200_hd_sd.html 

Not a bad deal in my opinion since it works over USB and has modest computer requirements. The only gotcha is your switcher needs to support a downstream keyer. If it doesn't have a look at the BlackMagic ATEM product line.

Another option is the Roland VR-3EX. Granted it is SD, it is a pretty sweet set-up for streaming. I just purchased one and love it as an all in one solution. It outputs via USB 2 and shows up as a webcam, which makes streaming super easy. Additionally the "key" is designed to use PowerPoint or Keynote.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VR3EX 

That said, I'd love to have it's big brother, but at $7,500 it is a bit much for my current needs.


----------



## Dan0010

i have a feeling that propresenter can be a cheapo character generator in its own way. you can bring live video into it and do slides and text etc. might take some playing around or someone who knows propresenter but might work, i only started playing around with it so someone else might be able to chime in on it. 

but it only 400 bucks. might be worth taking a look at it. you can also get free demo off their site (they just leave their watermark in there)


----------

